
Invention Assignment Review Committee for Personal Projects - wslh
https://opensource.google.com/docs/iarc/
======
sharemywin
So, any personal project you worked on before your worked for google by
default google owns.

~~~
sharemywin
I'm not making it up.

"That includes new development on personal projects you created prior to
employment at Google."

